# Three Days 2 BIG DEER!!!!!! (diffrent pics)



## BREAK'N WINGS (Nov 13, 2009)

I never thought I would tag out with two really good deer....but it happened. The first one is a 14 pt i killed  11-11-09  in theafternoon @ 4:30.   The second is a Really tall 10pt I killed this morning @ 8:00 11-13-09.  The 14 was all alone but the 10 was hard at it running a doe.  I might be done for the year.............but man I happy with the results!!!


----------



## bigbrannew (Nov 13, 2009)

alright, congrats........need a hunting buddy? 

I'm kidding, that's some pigs


----------



## Nutty (Nov 13, 2009)

Congratulations Jessie.  I got to see pictures of the two fine harvests at pickup over the past two days.  Wow.  What a week.  I tried to persuade your bride that what you were spending in taxidermy would be made up in reduce grocery bills.  

Congratulations again.  Simply incredible.

Nutty


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Nov 14, 2009)

Nutty said:


> Congratulations Jessie.  I got to see pictures of the two fine harvests at pickup over the past two days.  Wow.  What a week.  I tried to persuade your bride that what you were spending in taxidermy would be made up in reduce grocery bills.
> 
> Congratulations again.  Simply incredible.
> 
> Nutty



Yeah its for sure gonna put a dent in the check book!!! Its well worth it though


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Good deal,Congrats


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Nov 14, 2009)

Way to go...great deer


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea I'd be happy too!


----------



## leadoff (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats on two nice bucks!  I've only tagged out on bucks twice in over 20+ years of hunting...first time back in '86 and again in '03.


----------



## davidf (Nov 14, 2009)

2 good looking deer congratulations


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 15, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Hoss (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome bucks.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Jake63 (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are two fine looking bucks and thats a year to remember.  Its not easy putting two bucks like that on the ground the same year.  Congrats


----------



## jeffkolmetz (Nov 16, 2009)

freakin awesome!


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2009)

WooooooooooHooooooooooo!!!!  Nothing like it!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 16, 2009)

2 mighty fine bucks!

Congrats!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2009)

Both are studs! Congrats!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments ya'll........Kinda wish I could still hunt in hopes to get another good one.........just aint the same when all you can kill is a doe.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats to you, when i hunted private land i used to shoot out in a week every year (miss those days)but no more, stuck on public land


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 21, 2009)

Awsome job man!


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice Congrats


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## Axe (Nov 21, 2009)

Man you had a GREAT season! You also have great taste in rifles! Congratulations.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Nov 22, 2009)

congrats x2


----------



## Broken Tine (Dec 7, 2009)

2 super deer!  Congrats.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## BigBuckCountry (Dec 8, 2009)

Your taxedermist is loving you. Congratulations on two GREAT deer. Hunt on the WMAs around you and you can kill another one.


----------



## Lil'Joe (Dec 8, 2009)

You, sir, officially SUCK!


Congrats!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 8, 2009)

Too Bad the (buddy) that i've been huntin with for four years now, told me I wasn't alowed to hunt out there anymore!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 8, 2009)

Heck yeah, you lucky rascal !


----------



## Ndube (Dec 9, 2009)

Great deer! A season to remember for sure! Can you mention what county? I hunt in Crawford County, seen lots of good 10 pointers over the years, but have only been able to take 2 in the 10 years I've been hunting there.


----------



## Full Pull (Dec 9, 2009)

Awsom deer.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 9, 2009)

you get an official Atta Boy!!!


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Dec 9, 2009)

That is two really fine bucks for sure!!! I know its got to be a downer not being able to go back to a place like that.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

Hyper Sniper said:


> That is two really fine bucks for sure!!! I know its got to be a downer not being able to go back to a place like that.



Yeah, I've been huntin the place for 4 years , and I have only taken one other buck off the place, he was a 8 point and was the first big buck I ever killed. We had the rule if your not gonna mount it dont shoot it......so over the past years I've watched some pretty nice deer grow up.......but like I said now I got kicked to the curb all because I done my homework and killed these two.(and their both going on the wall!!!) Its funny what deer will do to some folks!!!!


----------



## Tadpole 1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats,  I'm yalls neighbor to the west.  I've got some trail cam pics of the the 14pt in the field of mine where I planted the sawtooth oaks, never saw the 10pt.  Sorry to hear they  kicked you to the curb, I had a falling out with them too and didnt think I was in the wrong.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 10, 2009)

awesome bucks, congrats!!!


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 10, 2009)

Real nice bucks, they should be proad for you, instead they're just way jealous of you!


----------

